# Tim Hortons



## newfoundlander61 (Feb 6, 2011)

I went to my local Tim Horton's earlier today for a coffee and could not find a napkin. Manager said they are no longer putting them out, you have to ask for them with your order. Frugal?


----------



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

Hmmm ... IIRC there were two napkin dispensers at either ends of the "order/pickup counter" on Saturday.

I'll try to keep an eye out the next time I am in as this seems to be a local location thing.



Cheers


----------



## northernguy (Oct 19, 2013)

It seems to me that these things get implemented and changed at different places at different times. My guess is go back in two weeks and it will be changed again.


----------



## bgc_fan (Apr 5, 2009)

McDonald's has stopped using napkin dispensers for a while. At least at the ones I've been in. Most of Tim Horton's as well.

Maybe they're tired of CMFers grabbing stacks of napkins to use at home.

Edit: Not that I'm saying the OP is doing that. I just remember a frugal thread some time ago where someone stated they would take a lot of those napkins to save on buying tissue paper.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

bgc_fan said:


> McDonald's has stopped using napkin dispensers for a while. At least at the ones I've been in. Most of Tim Horton's as well.
> 
> Maybe they're tired of CMFers grabbing stacks of napkins to use at home.
> 
> Edit: Not that I'm saying the OP is doing that. I just remember a frugal thread some time ago where someone stated they would take a lot of those napkins to save on buying tissue paper.


.....what?.....some people actually go out.....and BUY.....napkins???.....

while we're on the subject...seems like mcds have ditched those little brown plastic stir sticks? im now reduced to stirring my seniorssmallblackwithcreamonside with my pinky....

...and straws?....have they banned straws yet? the climate DOES seem nicer lately.....?
poor straws, for years everyone loved them....now they're hated.....
i always asked for a straw in my drinks....god knows what been on the rim of some of those restaurant glasses yuk...


----------

